#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 。

## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

恭喜七夜開始更新小說W
這裡要給一些建議，有些問題可能你沒有，不過就當作是野仔的無聊提醒好了(X
首先，錯字的部分，我是建議在發文前重新閱讀一兩遍，檢查有無錯字或有點怪的詞語，或是一邊寫就一邊往回看語意是否通順
然後野仔發現故事進展滿快的(?)，不過這是作者自己的筆風，優缺各有，我沒有意見OWO/
因為有加上「！」之類的說話符號，會讓野仔聯想到玩RPG遊戲的那些對話呢WWW
好啦，差不多就這樣
希望以後每次寫文都可以更進步唷~(搖尾

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

為什麼七夜和白櫻過了一天感情就馬上很好了(?
打鬥的場面寫的很不錯～
但希望這種較為詳盡的寫法也可以應用在壯漢、比賽場地上，加以描繪能讓讀者更身臨其境：３

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 夜落白櫻

七夜……
不是我要說但是請你看一下斷章後半段…
不要擅自幫我改名啦www！

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

親自解決手下是怎樣WWWW
覺得解決兩字應該可以再更換其它代替詞，有些詞語的在小說的用法差不多就是不要太常重複不然會怪怪的(?
不過那個代表賽跳好快W到底哪個比賽是哪個我已經搞不清了(?

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------

